# Johnson's Drain



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Went to check out Johnson's Drain today. There are trout in there. I have one question. The DNR records say that only browns are stocked in this creek, at least through 1999. I caught a 7 inch rainbow this morning, quickly released it of course. I don't remember any clipped fins but it was a very quick release. I am absolutely positive it was a rainbow. Is there natural reproduction in this river or did the DNR also stock rainbows this year?
I used six mile to access the creek at the bridge. Steve, I know you had posted your experiences on this little river. Is there better access? I don't want to trespass. How do you cast in there? I lost five flies without ever getting a decent cast.
The creek is pretty scenic. Hard to believe only 25 minutes out of the city. I worry about it with all the new development. I don't think the new residents know to much about the river since I get funny looks when they see me pulled over with the fly rod.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wooly, don't know about the rainbows. Haven't checked the stocking reports lately (as a matter of fact we need to update our stocking page). I don't think there were any pre-existing trout in there before they stocked it but I could be wrong. Roll casting is the only way to go in this creek. I sure could use a nice 3wt at times 

The development is going nuts out there and one only has to visit the creek after some good rains to see the damage it does. See the normal and "runoff" pictures of the same section of creek on our logs page.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2001)

John Bueter from Bueters Outdoors in Northville is very active in making Johnsons a good trout stream. According to John this is one of the first places brown trout were stocked in the state. He is instrumental in not letting new construction have its way with this stream and he also seems to know more about this drain/creek than anyone else in the state. Give him a call at 248-349-3677

Steve, John is always looking for support for this stream from the sportspersons side, maybe you can persuade him to post an article about Johnsons on this site or at least post updates when there are meetings concerning the future of Johnsons Drain. Just a thought.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2001)

If you guys wouldn't mind telling me where the drain is located, I would appreciate it greatly! Thanks and tightlines!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2001)

Dan, Look to your left on this sites main page under 'logs and locations'. Steve did a good job on the page titled 'Johnsons Creek'.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have offered Bueters outdoors the opportunity to have thier own forum here on the creek with a link to it from their own website, much like the Traditional Bowhunters, but they never took me up on it.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

It looks like 6 mile will be paved now west of Beck. There is a bridge over Johnson's Drain that will be replaced. I guess I will be looking for new access sites. I hope this doesn't mess up this poor little creek for good.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Has anybody tried near Ridge Road? I Checked the area out a couple of months ago. I seem to remember a RR bridge near Ridge and I believe 5 Mile roads.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I tried to go upstream but there are some log jams and the casting is quite tight. I went downstream which was a little better but didn't see any trout. There is prison property in this area and I don't know how rules apply to this part of the river so I didn't take any chances.
I went to Hatchery Park today. Water is way down from what I saw last summer. I was out there when the river looked like Steve's picture last year. It was a foot and a half tops in most of the places I went. I was just checking out the water and didn't have time for fishing (I have to get my priorities straight). This seems to be the best area for fishing. I agree I six foot 3 weight would be best, so I ordered a blank today.
The fish are small, nothing legal to keep if you wanted to unless you get one of last years like Steve did last year. So be careful with the catch and release.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Hey that fish has my name on it


----------



## troy1 (Jan 4, 2001)

just walked in from fishing johnsons and the water is low but fishable at the hatchery. matter of fact john bueter was checking the creek out with some members of the johnson creek society. the group meets on the 1st monday of the month at the northville town hall on six mile as far as i know. i will post again when i get notified about the next meeting. as far as access goes the hatchery is your best bet for easy access. get a county map or the michigan atlas & gazzetere published by delomre. call bueters and one of the guys can point you in the right direction. steve im with you on the 3 wt, scott makes a reasonably priced 6 ft 3 wt in their voyager line, its $150.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I just fished the creek for the first time and I give it a thumbs up. I didn't catch any, two takes and a couple of follows. My reflexes just weren't there today. Wading is no problem. The trees and logjams add a degree of difficulty. I'm so glad I took the time to tighten my roll cast this winter. I got to use my new thermometer 58F, sounds good to me. Looks like I have a new place to explore this summer.
My one concern is, as others have stated, the rampant development that has taken over the surrounding area. I found the web site for the Johnson Creek Society:www.browntrout.org
They are a grass roots effort to protect the creek from the perils of development. This site also gives a brief account of the history behind this creek. Check it out.
Good Luck to All!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yes, please if you don't do anything else, see if you can help out The Johnson Creek Society. This creek will be rapidly destroyed if something isn't done soon. I'm afraid Paint Creek may not be far behind.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

The river is a little gem. Most of the area upstream is farm land, which isn't necessarily good with runoff. Hatchery Park is well preserved. I do worry about the development between six and seven mile and it looks like something is planned south of six mile. The houses are in the $500,000 to million dollar range so I don't know if we can do much to protect this area. I think the developers are trying to attract people interested in artificial lakes (stagnant runoff swamps) and goose droppings.
I think a good sewer system may save the creek. If runoff and lawn fertilizer is diverted from the river the trout may stand a chance. My parents had a nice little creek behind their house that supposedly supported trout at the turn of the centrury. After development it became a drain that varied from an inch to five feet deep. Sewers and roads were diverted into the river for backup. Now once in a while spawning carp move up the river to get trapped and die and I once saw a 2 inch blue gill and it has a wonderful mosquito hatch.


----------

